# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Ashwagandha and Testosterone

## Swifto

*Forty percent more testosterone with Ashwagandha*


Give men a daily dose of 5 g Withania somnifera  commonly known as Ashwagandha  and monitor their hormone levels. Their testosterone production will rise by forty percent within three months, researchers at the Indian Chhatrapati Shahuji Maharaj Medical University discovered when they did trials on 75 men who were having problems conceiving children. 


Fifteen percent of couples face fertility problems and half of these are caused by men with a low sperm count. In countries like India this is a bigger problem than in richer western countries, because many people do not have the money for expensive IVF treatment. This was the reasoning behind the researchers decision to give 75 infertile men a herb that Indian healers have been using for centuries. Ashwagandha. The men were given five grams of the dried roots of Withania somnifera, ground and mixed with milk. 

In classical Indian medicine, Ayurveda, Ashwagandha is considered a tonic for the elderly and a libido enhancing substance. In tests done on rats, the herb speeds up testes development and increases sperm production. In some animal studies, there was a decline in testosterone production in the animals that had been given Ashwagandha. [J Ethnopharmacol. 2001 Apr;75(1):1-4.] Thats not such good news. But in an animal study done in the early 1990s, Ashwagandha was shown to have an anabolic effect. [J Ethnopharmacol. 1994 Dec;44(3):131-5.] Thats better news. 

The table below comes from the recent Indian study which will soon be published in Fertility & Sterility, and is probably of interest to you. 



In the infertile men with normal sperm, the herb increased testosterone production by fifteen percent. In the men with a low sperm count were talking about an increase of forty percent, and in men with slow moving sperm an increase of 21 percent. 

Unhindered by expert knowledge and speculating freely, we suspect that Ashwagandha is interesting for chemical athletes whove just finished a course of steroids , and natural athletes whose hormone production has declined as a result of extreme dieting. 


The researchers also examined the effect of Ashwagandha on prolactin production. The herb led to a slight decline in the production of this hormone. And when it came to sperm, Ashwagandha led to an increase in quantity and a slightly smaller increase in mobility, although the effects were not statistically significant for all groups. 

"Although direct hormonal supplements have been tried in male infertility treatment, the outcome was very poor and with the cost of certain side effects", the researchers write in their conclusion. "Therefore, Withania somnifera offers a better and safe method of restoring sex hormones in male infertility treatment." 


Source: 
Fertil Steril. 2009 Jun 5.

----------


## CHAP

Very interesting.

----------


## Swifto

> Very interesting.


It wouldnt surprise me if supplement companies jump on this stuff.

Study was done in Jun 2009.

----------


## CMonkey

Very interesting read.

I can see it now, supp companies will start marketing it, one person will have a bad experience while on it, most likely unrelated to the stuff, gov't steps in and it is pulled from the market.

----------


## Swifto

> Very interesting read.
> 
> I can see it now, supp companies will start marketing it, one person will have a bad experience while on it, most likely unrelated to the stuff, gov't steps in and it is pulled from the market.


A 40% increase isnt that bad at all during PCT. A good additive at present IMHO. 

But if I'm honest, I dont know an awful lot about it. I'm going to look into it more, every compound has side effects, some moreso than others.

Edit:

From what I can see, this stuff is quite something. Its given to arthritis patients, its a potene anti-oxidant, may reduce, anxiety, epilepsy and many more.

Chepeast I've found is 750mg/caps 120 caps, 18.00 Euros. 

http://www.super-smart.eu/article.pl...FU0A4wodvVinJQ

----------


## CMonkey

I just did a little bit of research on it too. You are right this is some pretty neat stuff. I just ordered a few bottles of it to try it out, had to order some multi's anyways, so I said what the hell. 

May be a good addition to my PCT for my next cycle. We will find out.

Thanks Swifto for the info.

----------


## Swifto

> I just did a little bit of research on it too. You are right this is some pretty neat stuff. I just ordered a few bottles of it to try it out, had to order some multi's anyways, so I said what the hell. 
> 
> May be a good addition to my PCT for my next cycle. We will find out.
> 
> Thanks Swifto for the info.


Cool.

Let me know how it goes.

I may try some myself.

----------


## CMonkey

> Cool.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.
> 
> I may try some myself.


Will do

----------


## iTh3 Riddler

Interesting Read. I'll look into that more.

----------


## Narkissos

> *It wouldnt surprise me if supplement companies jump on this stuff.*
> 
> Study was done in Jun 2009.


Agreed.

I was first turned onto the herb in highschool, when I was competing as a junior bodybuilder.

A buddy of mine made a herbal paste for me use (daily) for a couple weeks.

He claimed it'd boost size and strength.

It contained sarsaparilla, ashwagandha, yohimbe, and a couple other supposed test/recovery-boosting herbs.

Hell, that brings some memories back.

----------


## lovbyts

How would it work if you are on cycle or HRT? Probably nothing since it only boost your natural Test?

----------


## Swifto

> How would it work if you are on cycle or HRT? Probably nothing since it only boost your natural Test?


Well, 

_"And when it came to sperm, Ashwagandha led to an increase in quantity and a slightly smaller increase in mobility, although the effects were not statistically significant for all groups."_

This may mean it can be used for fertility on HRT.

----------


## lovbyts

> Well, 
> 
> _"And when it came to sperm, Ashwagandha led to an increase in quantity and a slightly smaller increase in mobility, although the effects were not statistically significant for all groups."_
> 
> This may mean it can be used for fertility on HRT.


Will it reverse my vasectomy? LOL
Increase in quantity is interesting. I alwasy wanted to be one of those guys like in porn movies who shoot mass amounts.  :Aajack:  :Haha:

----------

